# KNPV Championships September 3rd and 4th 2010



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Been doing some vids on both championship days and will post the links here for those intrested 

Posted for disciplines PH1 PH2 and Object Bewaking. Enjoy 

the quicklink to the youtube page is : http://www.youtube.com/user/PHVRotterdamZuid

link per individual Vid is : 

PH1 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdnueKs7YGQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WYiMdi9fis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aD-xlUsJQU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqZRuHfte98

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uttHO4u-j8

Object/bewaking : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Z_QcOw__X4

PH2 :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiBdDj7hz4w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ2Gvn1x6bw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiW8TYp9gLs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhIVVX0Wfek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aD-xlUsJQU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDZQssGioqw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0YgNt4l4ds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=583P-EG3Mpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdRn-dCoP5s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4M_skSsI4ik

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSdst8EXTAI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgeXTmzCYzM


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

thanks for the nice vids
does anybody have the end results???


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> thanks for the nice vids
> does anybody have the end results???



I was there for the endresults but unfortunatly my memory has left me LOL...let say i was slightly inebtriated...ill check for you as soon as they come available ill be posting them on here


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> I was there for the endresults but unfortunatly my memory has left me LOL...let say i was slightly inebtriated...ill check for you as soon as they come available ill be posting them on here


do you know who the parents are of rambo 3?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> do you know who the parents are of rambo 3?


Id have to contact the former owner...ill ask him about the bloodlines on this dog and will post them back here 

i know hes in the Rambo van Rossum line as where Rambo I and Rambo II but I will need to ask about who the parents were...


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WYiMdi9fis

The decoy has got some interesting get away moves. If I were the handler I wouldn't be sure whether to send the dog or put on some Village People and start dancing 

In the KNPV championships, do the best dogs generally win and place high or the best trained dogs? Or good dogs which are trained well?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

James Degale said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WYiMdi9fis
> 
> The decoy has got some interesting get away moves. If I were the handler I wouldn't be sure whether to send the dog or put on some Village People and start dancing
> 
> In the KNPV championships, do the best dogs generally win and place high or the best trained dogs? Or good dogs which are trained well?



talk about a horrid question LOL lets just say that even tho the highest scoring dogs end up in the KNPV championships it doesnt mean they are always good dogs....Not all dogs are dual purpose dogs so they will do well in competitions but not outside the field in real life....i think that its a bit of all of the above...ive seen dogs that didnt amount to much in my eyes doing great and dogs that made one hell of a dualpuprpose dog lose a lot of points on competitions...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Great vids...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Very nice videos and dogs :smile: Thanks for sharing Alice.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.knpv.nl/

Championship results posted!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

*Searchdogs*










*PH2*










*PH1*












*Object Bewaking*


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Heard it this morning, our Province took both PH1 and PH2 titles. 
( The PH2 champ is a Tommy luijken son if i recall right)

@Alice, No film of Lambeer Hawinkels.?
(man with the gray beard)

EDIT : Some other videos :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCU0R5N_S1E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuKQop9HOq8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVrRdt_HP5c


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

René Hendriks said:


> Heard it this morning, our Province took both PH1 and PH2 titles.
> ( The PH2 champ is a Tommy luijken son if i recall right)
> 
> @Alice, No film of Lambeer Hawinkels.?
> ...


Will have to check, went kinda nuts and have about 12 gigs worth of stuff here  if i have it i will be posting it for you


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Eran Maschkowski said:


> do you know who the parents are of rambo 3?


Mother is a breeding female in this same line that hasnt been worked

Fathers info:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> Heard it this morning, our Province took both PH1 and PH2 titles.
> ( The PH2 champ is a Tommy luijken son if i recall right)


The PH-I and PH-II champions are out of our bloodline. The PH-I Champion is even linebred over Rocky.

Dick


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> The PH-I and PH-II champions are out of our bloodline. The PH-I Champion is even linebred over Rocky.
> 
> Dick


Didn't know that Biek's dog also go's back to your line. 
(Does he come from Steijvers than.?)

He wanted to trail the dog last year at our club for the spring certifications, 
but canceled it at the last moment, he decided to hold the dog back until the next certifications to get the last points out of the dog. 

Anyway, he deserves it, he always brings nice dogs to the certifications. ;-)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> Didn't know that Biek's dog also go's back to your line.
> (Does he come from Steijvers than.?)
> 
> He wanted to trail the dog last year at our club for the spring certifications,
> ...


Boy comes at mothers side over Tommy ---- Rocky, and at fathers side over Avenstien...O.;-)

Dick


----------



## Eran Maschkowski (Jul 11, 2006)

alice bezemer said:


> mother is a breeding female in this same line that hasnt been worked
> 
> fathers info:


thanx for your kind help


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> The PH-I and PH-II champions are out of our bloodline. The PH-I Champion is even linebred over Rocky.
> 
> Dick


A testament to the quality of breeding, congrats.


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

I was there both days, several people I know participated, including two of the Search dogs club I'm a member of (although I've been training at another club now, preparing for PH1 next month). We were quite happy with the results: one ended one place higher than she started, with a very uncommon dog for KNPV (non-papered spaniel), and the other one won the championship, in pain all day because she had injured her foot seriously more than a week before the NK and luckily could still participate with her foot in walking plaster. 

And I loved the look on the PH2 winner's face when it started to dawn to him that he had won, with his dog's previous handler already bouncing with joy because of Rob's PH2 title (he was standing there too and ended 5th PH1 with his current dog).


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Ellen Piepers said:


> : one ended one place higher than she started, with a very uncommon dog for KNPV (non-papered spaniel)



JOERI i think the spany's name is !!! black grey white speckled lovely thing lol...she was parked next to us with her spanny...it sure was unusual to see them walk the field inbetween all them big dogs but he did great...!


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> JOERI i think the spany's name is !!! black grey white speckled lovely thing lol...she was parked next to us with her spanny...it sure was unusual to see them walk the field inbetween all them big dogs but he did great...!


His name is Jansen :-D My mal loves him too ;-) Francien, his owner, has earned a lot of respect with all the effort and time she's dedicated to his training, being a newbie in KNPV herself and not the youngest of people to start such an adventure.... She's had to find her own way, filtering the advice she's got from experienced people who have always used different kind of dogs, so not everything would work with this type of dog. The little guy has a different style, but the hard work has been worth it.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

What do people know about the PH1 #8, Barry?


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

nobody?.....................


----------

